# Консультация нейрохирурга - нужна операция или нет?



## Yaksheema (25 Мар 2016)

В октябре прошлого года при неправильном подъеме тяжелого груза ощутил резкую боль в пояснице. Сразу обратился за помощью к мануальному терапевту. В течении месяца получал комплексное лечение - блокада, мануальная терапия, массаж, капельницы, уколы, вытяжение позвоночника, лфк. После уменьшения сильных болевых ощущений продолжил постоянное ЛФК и комплекс упражнений на укрепления мышц спины. Боль утихла, но было постоянное ощущение усталости и небольшого недомогания в правой ноге. В январе от длительного пребывания за рулем заграницей появилась сильнейшая боль в правой ягодице и задней поверхности бедра. Ко всему этому легкое онемение небольшого участка большого пальца на правой стопе. По возвращению домой, невропотолог поставил диагноз - воспаление в пояснице из-за грыжи L4-L5, L5-S1 с антеролистезом L5. Параллельно получал капельницы, уколы, малостероидный укол в спину в зону воспаления (помогло на два дня, потом боль вернулась с новой силой) электрофарез карипаином и так далее. ЛФК делать перестал - стало нетерпимо больно при некоторых упражнениях. Все нейрохирурги твердят в один голос - нужна операция по удалению межпозвонкового диска с обязательной жесткой фиксацией L5-S1, так как врожденная спинобифида и поэтому позвонок нужно зафиксировать.

Состояние на текущий момент: слабость в правой ноге, небольшое онемение пальца на правой ноге, напряжение мышц в пояснице, колики по правой стопе. Проявилась еле заметное хромание, опор на правую ногу при длительном стоянии - невыносим. Плохой сон - постоянный дискомфорт и тянущая боль в ноге.

Вопрос к нейрохирургам - нужна ли операция в моем случае или можно продолжить консервативные методы лечения?

Прикладываю снимки МРТ и рентген поясничного отдела.

Благодарю за помощь!


----------



## La murr (26 Мар 2016)

*Yaksheema*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (28 Мар 2016)

Я правильно понимаю, что к настоящему времени болит уже почти 6 месяцев, консервативное лечение помогает мало, есть слабость и онемение в ноге? Насколько выражены последние два симптома? 
Заполните Освестровский опросник и сообщите мне в этом форуме результат.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Мар 2016)

Боковые снимки покажите.
И ждем ответа на вопрос Доктора Черепанова.


----------



## Yaksheema (29 Мар 2016)

Результат Освестровского опросника - 28%.
Онемение: небольшой участок большого пальца на провой стопе.
На правой стопе зачастую колики.
В правой ягодице острая боль при разгибании назад и при поднятии таза кверху из положения лежа на спине с согнутыми в коленях ногами.
Во время сна правую ногу тянет, хочется постоянно ее размять, прокрутить в бедренном суставе. Из-за этого часто просыпаюсь, иногда сон бывает урывками. 
При ношении корсета чувствую себя намного лучше после ходьбы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Мар 2016)

Все показания к операции.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (29 Мар 2016)

Ответил подробно в личном сообщении.. Мое мнение - показания к операции, но планово. При нежелании оперироваться можно подождать и последить за динамикой.


----------

